# Cat in box



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Casey is still napping in this box. I took it about an hour ago.... Cats and there boxes,lol and yes I am wearing cookie monster footie Pjs....don't judge,lol.

Share yours!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Casey looks very content there!
And it never ceases to amaze me how cats can squeeze into some very small boxes!!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

So cute, my two love boxes too.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG these are great! I especially love the second one down with the tail over the side lol. :luv


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol I love them! Especially the last one  such a fluffy kitty! 
I've put these pics up before of Yuki but I like 'em! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook the other day and thought it appropriate!  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> View attachment 44754


What a clever girl - she obviously read the instructions lol


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol yeah!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

GhostTown said:


>


I love this photo - the cat almost looks cross-eyed


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

He's actually quite cross eyed. Not enough to be debilitating, but he's certainly cross eyed.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute pictures! Ghost town your not helping my ragdoll obsession,lol. Well they look like ragdolls  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue colorpoint raggies, yes. Half brothers with different mothers!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sunny playing with his mouse in a box that our new cat tree came in:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Sunny playing with his mouse in a box that our new cat tree came in:


So cute! Now you can sell the contents of the box because he's happy


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, yes - Craigslist here I come. :lol:


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Stella loves small boxes!! This one tipped over when she jumped in it but she don't care, lol!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, so cute!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

~*Regina*~ said:


> Stella loves small boxes!! This one tipped over when she jumped in it but she don't care, lol!!


I am a bonafide Stella fan!! I can't believe she's only a kitten, but I think she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One of my favorite pictures of Cleo


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Marie! Cleo is Gorgeous!!
Those Green Laser Light eyes of hers!
She also reminds me of the Furry Fluff Ball 'Tribbles' from the Old Star Trek!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, thanks, Sharon! So hard to get good pictures of black kitties.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

These are ALL soooo cute! It's like human kids liking the box better than the toy! I'm almost reconsidering building a cat tree and just saving all the boxes from the move! LOL

Bon.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

cat face said:


> I am a bonafide Stella fan!! I can't believe she's only a kitten, but I think she is GORGEOUS!!


LOL, Stella has fans!!
Thank you, she always makes me smile


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Mme Coco thinks she rather likes giant packaging aircells as it makes the box SO much more cosy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jen, That is just to Cute!
Mme Coco looks very comfortable!
And...Very Cute!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

My "little" Pepper in her favorite box


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sunkist - now with added calico


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

All of these pictures are great. I can't stop laughing at some of them - especially those where the cat/box size ratio isn't quite 1:1...

Jen, Mme Coco is ready to be shipped.  

Marie, RDA of calico is 1 cat/day.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Would a bowl count? This is one of my all time favorites of my foster kitty Puggy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Puggy is Incredible! WOW!!
I certainly think it counts!


----------

